# b6 s4 vacuume hose



## BMPJettagli (Mar 5, 2011)

Just put my motor back in my car and can not locate what vacume hose this is going to the center part of the vacuume T car is a 04 s4 4.2 any help would work









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BMPJettagli (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks if u can help


----------



## demented_irony (Apr 25, 2007)

That goes to over to a quick connect by the power steering reservoir.


----------

